# Mrl 13849



## stevanver (18 Oktober 2011)

Hallo!
kennt sich jemand mit der Dokumentation für Maschinen nach der MRL 13849 aus?
Mache das gerade zum ersten mal. Gibt es dort evtl vorlagen für?

Mfg


----------



## jabba (18 Oktober 2011)

Es jede Menge Dokumentation die erstellt werden muß, die Frage welche.

Eine Suche nach 13849 gibt eine Menge Info's. (8.Menüpunkt oben)

In der 13849 sind schon Angaben gemacht, wenn man die Berechnung mit z.B. Sistema macht kommt auch schon ein teil zusammen.

Es gibt hier so viele da mußt du schon konkreter werden.


----------



## Safety (18 Oktober 2011)

Hallo, 
  sehe Dir mal diesen Link 

http://www.dguv.de/ifa/de/pub/rep/rep07/bgia0208/index.jsp 

 an und lade Dir das Sicherheits-Kompendium von PILZ auf www.pilz.de und auch das hier ist kostenlos  

http://anlagensicherheit.portal.bgn.de/8966/22143?wc_lkm=9024


  Es gibt eine MRL 2006/42/EG und dann die Normen DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und -2.


----------



## stevanver (19 Oktober 2011)

Hallo 

Ich muss die Validierung dokumentieren, den Entwurf der Steuerungsarchitektur und die Spezifikation.
und dafür wollt ich gerne Wissen ob es für die Doku Vorlagen bzw. Beispiele gibt.

Besten Dank schon mal.*vde*


----------



## stevanver (20 Oktober 2011)

Hallo ,

Es geht darum unsere Anlage nach EN ISO 13849-2 zu Validieren und um die Spezifikation nach EN ISO 13849-1.
Meine Frage ist ob es dazu vorgefertigte Prüfprotokolle gibt bzw wie man es durchführt. Bekomme zwar in 2 Wochen unterstützung von einer Firma aber würde doch schon gerne mehr wissen um schon mal was vorzubereiten.

MFG


----------



## Safety (20 Oktober 2011)

Hallo, fertig gibt es da nichts bzw. nichts öffentliches. 
Steht auch alles in der Norm, sehe Dir mal die Tabelle 2 der 13849-2 an da ist schon ein großteil der geforderten Doku enthalten.


----------



## stevanver (26 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
erst mal danke für die ganzen Informationen. Habe schon einiges fertiggestellt.
jetzt muss ich nur noch den Entwurf der Steuerungsarchitektur dokumentieren. Reicht es da die Blockschaltbilder die Ich auch für Sistema berechnungen oder ähnliches mache nochmals zu beschreiben und die Kategorie anzugeben?

Mfg Stevanver


----------

